# film industry work in SA



## Tin Tin (Aug 30, 2009)

i work in the film industry in los angeles right now and am hoping to move to cape town to work there in just under a year. my questions are: 
does anyone know how to get a work visa for a freelance job? 
do i need to have an agency do it in cape town or is it something i do on my own? 
how much time does it take to get a work visa? 
and do any of you have any advice for me seeking work in the film industry?
i have been working in los angeles for 16 years and am over it, hence the move...
thanks!
tin tin


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tin Tin said:


> i work in the film industry in los angeles right now and am hoping to move to cape town to work there in just under a year. my questions are:
> does anyone know how to get a work visa for a freelance job?
> do i need to have an agency do it in cape town or is it something i do on my own?
> how much time does it take to get a work visa?
> ...



You would not qualify for a quota work permit, this means you will need a job offer to get a work permit. This is quite a drawn out process for the employer as they must advertise nationaly and prove no south african can do/or want the job.

My advice would be to go visit and tout yourself arround. Not sure how big the cape town film industry is though. 

A lot will depend on what your specialist skills are.

I would use a local agent if you can get ajob offer. there contacts will make all the diffrence.


steve


----------



## Tin Tin (Aug 30, 2009)

Stevan said:


> You would not qualify for a quota work permit, this means you will need a job offer to get a work permit. This is quite a drawn out process for the employer as they must advertise nationaly and prove no south african can do/or want the job.
> 
> My advice would be to go visit and tout yourself arround. Not sure how big the cape town film industry is though.
> 
> ...


aaack, damned freelancing! well, thanks for your advice. i have an agent that will sign me out in cape town but i didn't know who did the leg work for the visa. it may be a bigger pain than i thought. but thanks for the input!
tin tin


----------



## beemerstyle (Sep 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by Stevan


> Not sure how big the cape town film industry is though


. Well just to give you an idea Tin Tin We have over 100 active production houses in Cape Town alone and numerous crewing agents. I am actively involved with the Cape Town film scene(service work/int clients) and have been for the past 15 years. Bear in mind this is pretty much a seasonal thing. If you need contacts please don't hesitate to mail me for more info etc. Regards Warren 
[email protected]


----------



## Tin Tin (Aug 30, 2009)

awesome! i know the industry is huge out there. and i'm familiar with "the season". i have met with the agency "bird on a wire" and they are into signing me as a stylist. but getting a work visa eludes me. do they need to get me a visa or is it something that i need to pursue? i have fallen in love with south africa and would like to move there in july (just before the season) in order to get things in order before i start working. is there a special visa that i need? i have been very successful in los angeles but am so tired of the whole scene that comes with it. knowing the rates are way lower does not deter me from wanting to move there. it feels like home. can you tell me a bit about work visas? i really appreciate your reply and look forward to talking to you more. i hope you're enjoying your winter as i am sweating it out in l.a.!


----------

